# Russian Big



## Hein510 (11/3/14)

OK so this is officially my dream setup!!!! 

Ja I like it BIG!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

that thing is HUGE


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

looks more like a weapon!


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

johanct said:


> looks more like a weapon!



i must say in the last 3 weeks or so, ALOT of people are asking me if my svd is a rocket or what.

im now on a mad hunt for a 18350 battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i must say in the last 3 weeks or so, ALOT of people are asking me if my svd is a rocket or what.
> 
> im now on a mad hunt for a 18350 battery



Didn't Zegee said he is expecting shipment this week?


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/3/14)

johanct said:


> Didn't Zegee said he is expecting shipment this week?


I think it was cvs. Might be wrong.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

You're right! @Gazzacpt I get all mixed up with the owners of the various shops


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

yeah cvs is getting soon


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

Riaz said:


> yeah cvs is getting soon



Great I'l make anote now, apologies for the previous wrong name, I do suffer from mental constipation from time-to-time!


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/3/14)

johanct said:


> Great I'l make anote now, apologies for the previous wrong name, I do suffer from mental constipation from time-to-time!


I suffer from brain farts so its all good 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I suffer from brain farts so its all good
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



So you have a much more serious mental condition than me , it makes me feel better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/3/14)

johanct said:


> So you have a much more serious mental condition than me , it makes me feel better.


I think I sniffed 1 to many popped capacitors 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

must say the SVD with a n 18350 on it is sweet..


----------



## Hein510 (12/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> must say the SVD with a n 18350 on it is sweet..


yes it is! just mine is a 1200MaH so I use it for breakfast and then pop a 18650 3400mah in for half a day and another 18650 for the rest of the day! the second 18650 last me at least till 13h00 the next day. 15W eats batteries!


----------



## BhavZ (13/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> yes it is! just mine is a 1200MaH so I use it for breakfast and then pop a 18650 3400mah in for half a day and another 18650 for the rest of the day! the second 18650 last me at least till 13h00 the next day. 15W eats batteries!


Yeah man 15W does chow battery.

I like the 18350 because it is easy to carry in my pocket. But the 18650 2600 that I have last a good few days as it is my evening battery for when I am at home.


----------

